
Time is the one truly limited resource - dawie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/421-time-is-the-one-truly-limited-resource
======
davidw
Those guys are pretty set. They can write any old recycled thing, and people
fall all over themselves to proclaim their genius...

